# Who's the better iFish presenter?



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Just saw the Ifish episode, first Paul and his wife Christie had a 5 minute session catching crabs on a cruise boat. Next Paul was noticeable absent for some reason while Christie hosted the 20minute segment fishing on a boat somewhere on a river somewhere with some guy and for the life of me I was distracted and cant remember what or if they caught anything :lol:

Anyway, new poll...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

I shit you not! That dickhead was flogging off another product for rodracks etc...
I know which rack I was watching!
Great rack + fishing = bearable tv show
all we need now is a cold front to come through during filming so we can watch her demo on how to cut glass! 8)


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Big D said:


> Christie hosted the 20minute segment fishing on a boat somewhere on a river somewhere with some guy and for the life of me I was distracted and cant remember what or if they caught anything


I think you just answered your own question! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Personally, I've heard and read a lot of criticism about Paul Worstelling and his antics, but I like the guy! Sure he carries on like a clown, but that brings a bit of vibrancy and his own personality to the show. It's still a great fishing show, it takes us to some of the best locations around the country, it displays some of the best fish catches, and it sure as sh*t beats watching more reruns of American sitcoms or reality shows!


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Just trying to up the ratings


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Baggs71 said:


> I shit you not! That dickhead was flogging off another product for rodracks etc...
> I know which rack I was watching!
> Great rack + fishing = bearable tv show
> all we need now is a cold front to come through during filming so we can watch her demo on how to cut glass! 8)


...and there I was trying to be all subtle in my opening post!


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I didn't know know Paul was a member of this site - must have voted for himself and got his mum to do so as well. :?

Come on - what's your forum name Paul? :lol:


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Oh bugger, in all the excitement I forgot to cast a vote!

Hmmm, Paul has the experience, but Christie has the physical attributes I wanna see in a good presenter! :?

Can I vote for these presenters instead?

































What a great pair of Bass huh! Top them Paul!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Maybe cast a vote for ME as Ifish presenter then, and each week I'll feature one of these fisho's as guest presenter! 

Now would THAT make it more watchable for ya on a Sunday arvo? And my guess is that you wouldn't even notice what a lousy job I'm doing of things! 8)


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

He actually married the boss' daughter when he was just working at the store, not a bad way to inherit a tackle shop I reckon. He's bloody lucky she's not bad lookin, cos I reckon he would have married the boss' son to get his hands on the keys to the shop. 
He's done very well for himself, but I think he's just Rex Hunt's love child.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe calling him a dickhead was a bit rude.... I don't know him......but he definatley needs to take a breath! Yep... The bosses daughter is not bad on the eye....areola!!!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what happened to Lee Rayner. I was unaware that they weren't working together still???????


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

kingfisher111 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened to Lee Rayner. I was unaware that they weren't working together still???????


He went to Adventure Bound on channel TVS, Top show.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

kingfisher111 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened to Lee Rayner.


He's now doing Adventure Bound and also hosting The Fishing Show (97.7FM).

He's still also in the tackle game. He owns at Fishing Fever, Mordialloc.


----------



## Ads (Apr 25, 2010)

mingle said:


> Oh, bugger-off... Who the hell keeps voting for Paul...
> 
> Is he getting the rest of his family to log-on, sign-up and vote?


Whats so bad about Paul? sure he is a bit eccentric and he tells some REALLY bad jokes but he is an alright fisherman, Christie presenting was just to appeal to the male demographic... looks like it worked.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, was their split a friendly one, as they were lifelong mates? See what happens when I get distracted for a bit, 2 of my favorite fisho hosts go their seperate ways.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

is ifish shown on a Sydney free to air channel?

never seen it.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Davey G said:


> is ifish shown on a Sydney free to air channel?


Yep Davey, free to air digital on 1HD - 5pm I think

Marty


----------



## tomsie (Jul 25, 2008)

She has a nice pair


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> this thread is worthless without pics.


agreed

no pics no vote


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Can anyone tell me the last series and episodesthat had Lee Raynor in them?I think I have the first three series and enjoyed them, although the amount of advertising was becoming a real turnoff. Paying to watch ads sucks, might as well go pay TV


----------

